# Windows 10 NO Star screen



## Kimokeo (Oct 22, 2014)

I installed Windows Tec, Preview over Win 8.1 Update 1. On a dell Inspiron 1525 with Stardoc start 8 installed (I forgot t uninstall start 8 first.) anyway I cannot get to the Star Screen and none of the corners are active. Otherwise Win 10 is working great.
I went to the taskbar and start menu properties and star screen prop. is grayed out. What do I need to do to correct it? 
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing dup. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------

